# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم الانواع الاخرى سوفت ويير(Other Mobile Software) قسم خفايا وأسرار الموبيل ( Tricks )  طلب فك شفرة

## nabilostalyano

_السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته ارجوا من اخواني في هذا القسم ان يساعدوني في فك شفرة هاتف motorola b31  imei:356474011018758
بارك الله فيكم و تقبلو مني اكبر شكر 
مع العلم انه كان يشتغل على شريحة movistar
الهاتف متواجد حاليا بالمغرب_

----------


## TIGER_GSM

> _السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته ارجوا من اخواني في هذا القسم ان يساعدوني في فك شفرة هاتف motorola b31  imei:356474011018758
> بارك الله فيكم و تقبلو مني اكبر شكر 
> مع العلم انه كان يشتغل على شريحة movistar
> الهاتف متواجد حاليا بالمغرب_

 *كود فك شفرة غير مجاني يلزمك سرفير *

----------

